# DWM.exe causing 100% cpu usage hangs



## duncl (Mar 22, 2011)

Ever since yesterday when i was on google.com while using firefox, my cpu usage shot up to 100% and hanged.

So i restarted my computer and whenever i tried to either start firefox(wouldnt start), access my hard disk folders to copy and paste files(very slow), use skype my cpu shot up to 100% and hanged.

But this wouldnt happen in Safe Mode.

So when cpu usage was 100%, i checked the process list and it summed up no where near 40% cpu usage max.....

Then i randomly ended the dwm.exe process and everything runs fine.

I assume the 100% usage is caused by dwm.exe, but i know dwm.exe is a windows program...so is there a alternate way to fixing this?

I use Vista Basic btw.

Thanks.


----------



## duncl (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok everything is fixed now since ending the dwm.exe process and then restarting the computer.

This thread can be closed...thanks.


----------

